# would peat granules change water color?



## skafjad (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi, 

i have a freshwater 57g. community, recently i was trying to change water quality to acidic and soft in order to prepare my tank to accept discus, the main community, which is tetra neons mostly, seems to be accepting that well, i managed to slowly lower my pH to 6.6 ( from 7.4, my tap water) by using a CO2 diffuser, and 2 days ago i filled half the basket of my canister filter with peat granules, while the other half is still activated charcoal (didnt want to disturb too much the bacteria that were doing a great job in keeping my nitrates low), i also added peat granules to the small canister of the powerhead, but since i done these additions, the water turned yellowish, i thought it was temporary but it is still that color, and everything seems yellow in my tank, even the plants seems not to be doing very fine, i dont have an algae problem, and i am waiting for a 36 watt UV sterilizer that i bought on eBay.

Did anybody have a similar problem with peat granules before? or is it algae ... 

57g. densely planted freshwater community
magnum 350 canister filter + powerhead
CO2 diffuser - 25 degrees
Lighting : 2 - 18" in. sunglos (i know it's not enough but i'm kinda limited by the hood space)
population :
11 neons
5 ghost catfish
2 albino catfish
3 glofish (genetically modified danios)
4 silver hatchets
4 male guppys 
2 female platys 
1 dwarf sunset gourami
3 platy babies


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, adding peat granules will made the water a slight amber color after time, much like driftwood that leaches tannins does.


----------



## skafjad (Jun 13, 2006)

*how long shall i keep the granules?*

do i need to keep the granules for a long time? or just put them till they absorb Mg, Ca and then take them out?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you can take them out at this point, but if you do a water change they'll need to go back in. Have you though about using RO water to soften your water?


----------



## skafjad (Jun 13, 2006)

*R/o*

Yes, that would be the ultimate water change wouldnt it, but i do not have the space (house is small, wife is naggy ) to put the R/O material, so i'm trying to bypass it by every possible way


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

There are chemical acid buffers you can add to the water to bring pH down. It won't make it softer though.


----------

